
Turing's Pre-War Analog Computers - lcorry
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2017/8/219602-turings-pre-war-analog-computers/abstract
======
cr0sh
Here's a link to the paper - saved to a sharing site:

[https://docdro.id/1lAk3mX](https://docdro.id/1lAk3mX)

I found it from here (the author's site I believe):

[https://m.tau.ac.il/~corry/publications/articles/pdf/LCTurin...](https://m.tau.ac.il/~corry/publications/articles/pdf/LCTuring.pdf)

Please use the first link, as I am not sure if the author's site can take the
strain (mods, if this is a problem, edit as needed - my apologies).

------
plibither8
Looks like this website is a victim of the HN hug of death :/

Here's a Wayback Machine copy:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190412084542/https://cacm.acm....](https://web.archive.org/web/20190412084542/https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2017/8/219602-turings-
pre-war-analog-computers/abstract)

------
antt
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/318668241_Turing's_...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/318668241_Turing's_pre-
war_analog_computers_The_fatherhood_of_the_modern_computer_revisited)

Both are paywalled.

